# Photo Management Software



## gully_foyle (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I know there are lots of keen photographers here to help on this one. I'm setting up some computers for my local kindergarten and one of the teachers has asked for an easy way to manage pictures taken with their digital cameras. They want to be able to easily move them into categories, such as childs name or a special event.

I tend to use windows explorer for that sort of thing, but that's only a recent progression on using DOS. Can anyone make any suggestions? It needs to be a windows program, not a web based system, and either free or pretty cheap.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are a couple of free open source ones. I've not used them but these SourceForge programs are generally very good.

http://www.imgseek.net/
http://gqview-win.sourceforge.net/

I'm sure there are many others available. But if you strike out, then the one below is one that I wrote some years ago. I don't really do much maintenance on it any longer nor do I really market it and haven't sold any copies for a while. However you can download the trial and for a Kindergarten just give me a shout and I'll give them a free registration. I would add that it's not great at getting all the available EXIF metadata out of images. That data has been extended and improved significantly since I wrote this code. On the other hand it is very easy to categorise images in a pretty flexible way. I still use it for all my own images.

http://www.focussoftware.co.uk/imagedb/index.htm


----------

